# toe setting for street



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I am not going to autox the NX, at least not this year. I might next year in TGS, but will have it realigned if I do. The car is a '93 NX2K, with stock evrything, S03's and now KYB AGX. For street use, what toe front and rear would you suggest to maximize handling while not killing tires or making it a handful on the street? I read 1/32" out on the rear in another thread.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

1/8" toe-in should work fine up front...good turn-in without too much scrub or wandering. I don't recall what I set the rear at, some small amout of toe-in.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Just don't put too much rear toe-in or it'll feel really odd when you start turning into corners. It's almost like your rear wheels are sliding. Very creepy, if you ask me. The rear 1/4" toe in on my sx is enough for it to put me on my toes sometimes (like during my commute home, after my sense had been dulled from a long day at work).


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> *Just don't put too much rear toe-in or it'll feel really odd when you start turning into corners. It's almost like your rear wheels are sliding. Very creepy, if you ask me...*


Are you describing oversteer? I thought that happened with 0 or more toe-out at the rear.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

No. This isn't oversteer. It's hard to get controllable turn in oversteer when you have that much rear toe set in. It feels more like a sudden numbness in the rear. Like you can't tell what the rear wheels are doing during a certain margin of steering space when your car first turns in. The wheels aren't actually sliding when this happens.

However you describe it, I find it very creepy.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I had it aligned with the slightest toe in: .05 per side up front, and .03/.05 out back. Camber on all four is between -*.*5º and -*.*8º, and caster was within spec (<2º if I recall). It handles very well, and is a blast to drive. The only "mods" are the AGX, timing at 17º, 15x6.5 Slipstreams and Bridgestone S-03 Pole Positions.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Good choice in tires I have the S-03s on my SE-R rims 205/50s in the front and 205/55s in the rear they handle like champs and I got them 1/2 off, being the fact that I work for Bridgestone/Firestone HA HA. Sound like you have a nice susp. set up what kinda sprins you runnin'?


----------

